# Fire eel tank size?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

What's a good tank size for a fire eel? Would a 75 or 120 gallon work? I have been talking to a guy and he has had experance with them. He says one will be fine in a 75 or a 120 with tank mates. I have read on the internet anything from 50 gallons to 180 gallons. What do you gus think?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The bigger the better, an adult can get over 40 inch. You can keep a young fire eel in a 50G, but be prepared to buy a much bigger tank. You'll need a tank of at least 40 inch deep IMO and 3 times that length so the fish can actually swim. 

Imagine you living in a room only as long as you are and half that wide...


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I don't think I am going to get one anyway. I would love to have one, but I can't. They get just a little to big. Maybe if I ever get a 300 gallon or something lol.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jun 4, 2013)

There are other eels that dont get as huge. Take a look at banded spiney eels. I just picked up a black spotted spiney eel for my 100g. He shouldnt get more than 18 inches.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I had a peacock eel in a 75 gal and he seemed pretty happy. Spent most of his time in the cave I built him, but was very fun to watch when it came time to hunt and eat. Unfortunately, he managed to push open the top and escape while I was out of town.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I do like some smaller species that I know would be good in both tank sizes. Unforchantly fire eels are my favorite. Why do they have to get so big lol. Thanks Meshuggahn, I will look into that species. 
Sorry for you loss cah925, it's always sad when you lose a fish.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Other long slinky fish include Bichers (Senegal Bicher is one of the smaller, but not very colorful) and Dojo Loaches. Even smaller are Kuhlie Loaches. 

The Bichers are predators that can eat surprisingly large fish, so size tank mates accordingly. 
Dojo and Kuhlie Loaches are not predatory toward fish, but Dojos especially are snail predators. 

Do more research about each of these, temperature requirements, adult size, social settings and so on.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I replaced my eel with a bichir. The bichir stayed out in the open a lot more, prefered to rest on the Mag-float (while he was still small). Wasn't nearly the voracious hunter that the eel was. The eel was more snake-like, out in the open, he would coil and strike when hunting. The bichir had a sneak attack style, hiding in the plants. Both were very fun experiences that I would do again if I had a big enough tank.


----------

